# Bob Sikes Sunday March 2nd report



## DevilDog (Oct 15, 2007)

Headed out at 6am, foggy, no wind, armed with live fiddlers, some live fingerling mullets and pinfish. 1 bite on the fiddlers and not one on the pinfish or mullet. Two guys caught a few big sheepies early in the morning...tide was slack(low)and after about 9 am, no one caught much except for some small white trout. Left about noon...SKUNKED...



Will try again next week...


----------



## lil_fisherman (Sep 30, 2007)

hey, i was out there too...feeding the sheeps like krazy. had 2 on, thought it was three but the guy at the next pilin must have thought i was an expert or something, cause he walked down to the pilin i was on and casted right on my bait (i was looped over the bottom brace)...he caught into me both times...talk about lucky. got to be toooooo many people there for me and i rolled out about 11...came home with a cooler full of ice...and the knowledge that i KNOW i aint going out there on weekends again!!!


----------



## Kygent (Mar 3, 2008)

This is a dumb question, but being a newb to this stuff do you catch your own fiddlers or do you have to buy them. 

Do you use em with the shell on??? If not, how do you get the buggers out short of killing them?

Sorry for the asinine questions


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Kygent (3/7/2008)*This is a dumb question, but being a newb to this stuff do you catch your own fiddlers or do you have to buy them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I don't wan to derail the thread, but you buy them about $2 a dozen easy to keep alive. you can catch them too (pain) I asked the guy at Half Hitch how to hook them and he took me back to the bait box and pulled one out and explained it. I recommend the demo at your local bait store. hope this helps



Now back on the thread sorry you had a slow bite, but the sheepies should be starting to bite good here soon. Right now just finicky.:banghead


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

I hate it when that happens.


----------

